

Now Is The Time To Haggle - quoderat
http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1913774,00.html

======
pmichaud
It's incredible what you can get if you just ask. Nota Bene, my friends,
/many/ wealthy people use these strategies to help get ahead.

